# Weekly competition 2010-14



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R2 U F' R' U R F' U2
*2. *U2 R U2 F R2 F2 R' U F2
*3. *R2 U F2 U F2 R' F2 R F2
*4. *U F' R' F2 U2 F' U F U2
*5. *F2 R F' U R' U2 R F R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 R' F2 R' F2 U' L B D' B' F U' B2 L'
*2. *L2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' F' U B2 L U L' B' L U2 R2 B
*3. *R' F2 D2 B2 F' U' B U2 L2 F2 L R2 D' B' R B2 R' F2 R'
*4. *B2 U' L2 R2 U B R D2 L2 D2 B2 U L' U2 R2 B2 D2
*5. *U2 R2 D2 R F2 R D' R' F R' B R2 U F D' B U L

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' L B2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' L' Rw D L2 Uw' Rw2 R2 F U B2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 Rw B2 Rw2 F L' Rw2 D' F D L2 Fw R Uw R2 Fw' L2 Fw2 F U'
*2. *Rw2 R2 U' Rw2 D2 Rw' U2 B2 Fw' Uw F' Uw2 B2 D R2 Uw' U' R2 Fw' U Fw' L' B Rw2 D' Rw2 R F' Rw R' B F D2 Rw R B2 Uw2 L2 R' B2
*3. *L B2 Fw F' D Uw L2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw D R' Uw Fw2 Uw F2 Rw' R' B' R2 B2 L' F D Uw2 B' L' D U2 F' L2 Rw2 B Fw2 Uw2 F2 U L2 Fw'
*4. *D Uw F D Fw R B2 Fw' D U2 R D' Rw R' Uw U' R F' R2 B D' Uw2 U2 L2 Fw' F D' Fw' R F' R' B D Fw' Uw' R2 Uw2 L B2 F2
*5. *L' Rw2 Uw2 U2 L Rw2 R F D2 U' R Uw R2 B U2 B' Uw U2 B' Fw2 Uw2 B F Rw2 Fw' F' L' Rw2 Uw2 L' R F2 Rw2 U L' B' Uw U B' Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw L' Bw D2 Lw Bw2 Fw Dw' Fw2 D Bw' Fw2 Uw U L' D B' F' Lw' Dw' L' Lw' R' F2 Uw Bw Uw' B' Fw Dw' L' D2 Uw' F L Rw' Uw2 Fw Uw' Bw' L2 Rw' R' F2 U' Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw U2 Rw2 B2 Fw' Lw Rw2 B2 F' Rw2 R' Fw2
*2. *L Lw2 R2 Uw L2 Fw2 F Lw D' L' Rw' R B' Lw Fw' F L' B' Lw2 Rw2 R' D L' Rw R2 D Bw' Dw2 Rw' Dw2 Lw Bw D Dw' F R' B2 Fw' F' U2 F2 Uw Bw2 Fw2 R D' Dw Rw2 R' Dw2 Bw F' Lw' D U' Fw D2 Fw2 R' U2
*3. *U L2 Rw Uw' U2 Fw U2 Fw L' B U2 L2 B' Rw Uw' L' R Dw2 B2 F2 Rw2 Dw2 L2 Lw' Fw' L Dw' L' Lw2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 U' Fw' F' Rw' Fw2 Lw' Bw' D Dw2 U2 L Lw2 D Uw U' F Uw2 B' Uw Lw2 Dw2 U Bw F U Bw' Uw2 U'
*4. *L' D L R' Bw Rw Dw R2 Fw Dw2 Uw R F' L2 Uw' L' Lw D2 Dw' U Fw' R' F' R D Dw2 U' L' Uw2 B' R' D B2 Fw' L2 Rw Dw2 Uw Fw Lw Bw R' D' L Uw2 L U L' Bw' L2 Rw R' D2 Bw' Rw' Bw2 Rw U2 L' Rw2
*5. *Dw2 F U B2 Fw Rw' D' Dw U2 Lw B' D' Rw2 R D Lw' Rw' F Rw D' Dw' B R Fw2 Uw2 Lw Bw Fw' F R' Fw' F' D F' Lw Bw R' Fw2 F Uw' L Fw D' Lw Fw' F' U' Bw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw' R2 U R' B' F' D' Dw2 L'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D' B 3F 2L 3U' B2 R' 3U' R' D L' 2D2 R' B' 2F2 2U' 3F2 3R 2D2 B' U' 2L 2B' F' R' F U L 2L2 U2 2L2 F' 3U 2L2 3U F' L B2 3F D' 3R' 2D' 3R' 2R 2B' L R' 2B' 2L' F 2L U2 L2 U 2B 3U' B' 3F U2 3F U F' D' 3U' F 2D 2R' 2D2 2B' F 3R 3U2 2U' L' 2L 2R R' 2B2 3R2 2B'
*2. *2D' 2R' D2 3F 2F 2D' R' 2B2 F L' 2R2 D 2B' 2R2 D B 3U 2L 2B 2F2 R D' 2D' 3R' 2D2 U 3F2 2U' 3F L 3F' 2R2 R' 2U' F' 3U2 2L U2 R B2 3F 2U' 3R2 2F2 D 2L R' 2B2 3F2 2D2 3U 2F' D 3R' U B 2F2 3R' R 2F F' 2U' 3F' F D 2L 2B U2 2R F' L' D2 2D' 2U' 2L2 2R D2 3U 2R 2D
*3. *3F' D2 3F' 2L' 3R2 D2 3R R2 2D F' 2R 2D' L 2B D' 3U' 2B 2R2 D2 2R 3F F 2D' B' 3F F' 3R' 3U' 2F 2L2 3U U 2R 2U2 B' 2B2 3U' 2L 2B2 D2 F' 2L B 2U U' 2F' 2L 2R' 2D' 2B 2R' 2U2 R 2D' 2U2 L F 2U2 B2 2R 3F F' R2 3U' 2U' 2F' 2U U2 2L' D2 U' 3R' 2D' 3U2 2U' 2R2 2B2 3R B' 3U
*4. *L R' D' 3R2 B' 2B' R2 3U2 R' 2B 3F 2F2 3R B 3F' 3U' B2 3R' 2D' B 2B' 3F' 2L' 2B2 3R2 R 3U2 U 2F' 2L R 2D' L' D' 2D' U 3R2 2R' 2D2 U 2B D L U' 3R' 2U' B2 F' L2 2L' 2R 2D2 2B 3U' L D2 R2 2D' B2 3R2 2U2 2L' 3U2 2U' L2 3R2 D R B 2L' 2B 2D2 3U R2 B' 3R' B' 3U R 2B2
*5. *F D 2D' 2B2 U2 B 2R' 2B2 F' U2 R' 2D 2L' B' D' 2U2 3F 3R' 2B' 3F' 3U' B 3F 2L' 2R2 2D2 B' L' 2L2 2D' 2B 2F U 2R' F' D' 2D 3R2 2U' 3R R' 2F' F' R' F' D' 3F' 2L2 B 2R D2 U 2R' R 2B2 D' 2U F2 L2 3R2 2R 2F 3U L' 2R' R' D 3U2 U' 2R2 3U' 2U' 3R' 2R D2 2D2 3U2 U B2 2U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B 2D2 3R2 3D2 U' F2 2R2 B2 U' B D 3D 3U2 2L2 3U' 2L 3R' R' B2 U R2 3D' 2L D2 2U2 F 3D 3L2 2R' 2B' 2L2 2U' 3R2 2F' R' 3F L' 2B' 2D 3D 2U' 2L2 D 3D 3F2 3L 2R' 2B2 3B' R2 3D' 3B' 2R2 3U 2U 3R' B2 3L2 2F2 3U' 3L2 3R2 3F 2U B2 3L B' 2B 3B 3D2 B2 3B' L 3B' L' 2U2 B2 3F2 2F2 R 3B F2 U2 3B' F' D2 2U' 3L 3R2 3B2 D2 2R2 F L2 3L2 2D' 2L 3R 3D2 2L
*2. *3B 3F2 L' 3R 2R 2B 3R 2B 3B2 2F R 3F' L' 2R2 3D' 2U2 L2 2R' U2 3B 2F F' D' 3U U2 R2 U' 3L 2D' 2L' 3R 2R2 F' 2L' 3U F2 3U 2U' 3L' B L 3R' 3D' 3L' R2 2B' 2U' 2L2 2B2 U' 3L2 B F 2R 3B 3F 2F2 2L F2 3R B 2B 2F' R D2 2D2 2U2 3L 3R2 2F2 3R' B 3U 2U' F2 2L 3L' 3D' 2L 3R2 F' 3U B 2F D' R2 3F 2U2 3R' 2D 3D' R2 2D 3B 3U2 2B' R' 3U' 2U2 U2
*3. *2B2 2L2 2F F' D 3U2 3F' 2D' B' F 3L2 3B 3F 2F' 3D 3B 3D' B2 2U' 3R' 2F' 3D' 2B2 2L2 2R' 2D' 3U U 3L' 2R 2U2 2L' 3R' 2R' 2B 3F2 D B2 2B 3F' F2 3L2 3R' D2 2U' U 3L2 D' 2F2 F' 3L' D 3U' B' 3D U' 2F2 L2 D' 3U2 F' L' B' 2F2 2L2 2D' R' 3F2 L2 2F' D' L 2L2 3B 2F 2L 2U' B 3F2 2D2 3D' L D B' 3F2 2F' F D2 2L' 2U2 3L 3B' 3R 2U 2L 2D' 3R B2 R F
*4. *D' 2D' B2 2L2 U2 3F' 2D' 3B' 2F' 3L2 D2 2F' 3R 3B 2D' 2R' B2 3B' 3D2 B' 2D2 2B 3L' R 2D2 3D2 B2 2U' B' L2 3R' R2 2B2 3U2 3L2 2D U2 2L F' 3D' L2 B 2B2 3F2 2D 2U2 3F D2 R2 B' 3F' 2F L' 3L' 2D' L' 3U 2U2 2R' 2F2 L2 3L U' 2F' R 3D' 3L2 R B 3F2 2R2 R 2B' L' 2F 3D' 3L2 3R R D2 3D2 2U B2 3L' 2R' R' 2U 2L 3D2 3U 2L2 2F2 D' R2 3D' L U 2B 3F F'
*5. *3U R 2D2 2B' 3B2 2F R U2 L2 2D2 2U2 B2 3D2 2B' R2 2B2 3F2 2F2 2L R 3B 3F 2D2 3D' 2U' 3F L' 2U' 2B2 3L B2 3U' U2 2B' R' B2 3B2 3F2 2F2 2R' 2F' 3D2 L' 3R' 3U2 2F 2R 2B' F2 3L' R' 2D 3R 3B' 3L2 3U' 3B2 L' R2 3U2 L' 2R2 3F D 2U R 3F2 U 3F2 U 3B2 L 2L 3L' R2 3F D2 2D 2B' 3B 2U2 L 3L' 3F 2U 3R 2D L 3R 2R2 3B 2F2 2D2 2L 2R' 2D' L 2D2 3U2 U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' F U' R F2 U' F2 U
*2. *R U F' R F U F' R
*3. *F R2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F U2 L2 F L2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 L' B' R D' F' L2 R B
*2. *D2 L D2 U2 L B2 R' D' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B F U' R D2
*3. *F2 D F2 L2 B2 L' B2 U R' B2 D F' U F2 D2 B' D B2 L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw R2 Uw' R' Fw2 U Rw2 U2 F D2 Rw' D Uw2 L Rw D R' F Uw U2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' U2 L2 U2 Fw' Rw' Fw' Uw2 B R' D2 B L2 R' D2 B F' R'
*2. *L' R2 D' U' B2 U2 B U F2 D' F' Rw2 D' Uw2 F R F2 D2 U2 F U Rw' B R Uw' B' Uw' B' L R D2 Rw' Fw R D Rw' B' D2 Rw D'
*3. *B2 L2 B2 Fw Rw B2 D2 B2 U' F Rw' R F' R2 D L' Rw2 Fw2 F' D2 F' Uw2 U' Fw2 F' D' Uw' U' B2 Rw' R2 B' R2 D2 Uw2 U' Fw F' Rw2 F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 Rw Fw Lw Uw' Lw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Bw' F R2 Fw' R2 D' B F Lw Bw' F' U2 L2 B' R' B2 Fw F' U R2 F2 Lw' F2 Dw2 L F2 L2 F2 Uw' R B' F' Lw Dw' F L Rw' F' Dw' Uw2 Fw L' Bw Fw' Rw2 R' Dw' Uw' Rw' Uw2 U
*2. *Fw2 L Rw' R' U2 B' Rw2 Fw L2 B' Bw2 Fw2 F2 U' L Lw' U2 L B2 Dw' R Dw' Fw2 D2 Bw Dw Uw2 U B Fw Lw' Bw' F2 Uw2 L2 Rw D' Fw Rw' U Fw Dw Uw' L2 D2 Uw' Lw Uw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw Uw2 Lw' B2 Dw2 Uw2 L2 Lw' Dw' Uw'
*3. *Dw2 Bw D Lw Dw' Uw' F D U Rw F Lw2 Dw2 U' Bw2 D2 U2 B' Fw' Uw2 U B2 Bw Lw B Lw Uw Rw' R D2 Dw' Lw B' L Rw R' Fw' F2 D' B Fw' R2 B' Bw D Dw' Rw B2 L Uw2 L D U' Rw Bw2 Fw L Bw F' Lw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U F2 D B2 D' L D F' R' F2 L F D U' F' D2 B L2
*2. *F' L2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 F2 D2 F2 L D' F L' U' B2 R' D U
*3. *L2 B2 R2 B U2 B' U2 R B2 F R2 D' R2 U2 B2 F L2 B2 U
*4. *F2 L' R' F2 L F2 U F2 U R2 B' U L2 B2 L' F' L2 R' D
*5. *F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U B2 F2 L2 D L U F R U2 L F D' R' B
*6. *D' F2 U B2 D' U' R' F2 L2 F D' L' F L2 U2 R' F' L
*7. *L F2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 R' F' L F2 D R B2 U F D B D2
*8. *L2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F D L2 R2 U2 B' L' U2 L2 U' B'
*9. *D L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R' U' F2 R U' B' D2 L2 B' D' F' D
*10. *R2 U2 B' L2 U2 L' D2 U' F L F D2 B R F2 R F2 U
*11. *R' F2 R' F2 D2 B2 F2 U F' R' B' U' B2 F' L D L2 D2 R
*12. *B2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 F R2 B U' F U2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 U F2
*13. *B' D2 L2 R2 B R' D' L B' F2 D2 B' D F L' B' L D2
*14. *D B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' L R' F L B D' L' D2 R' B' L
*15. *U2 F2 U' B2 U' L U L U' F R' B2 R2 D F' U2 L B U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F D2 L2 B2 F2 L' D2 B R2 D' L' R' B R2 D2 L2 F' U
*2. *F D2 U2 B' F2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 B R2 F' U R D R F
*3. *D2 B2 F2 R D2 R' D2 R F D' F' U B D2 F D' L2 F'
*4. *D F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 R' F' D B L2 U2 B2 D R B' D2
*5. *R2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U' F R' D' F D' F' U2 F U B' R' B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 U R2 B2 D F2 U B' D R U2 B2 L F2 L' D B2 L2
*2. *R2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 U' L' B' L B2 L B R2 D' R2 D' U2 F
*3. *U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' F' L' D' U' R D B' F2 R B' U R'
*4. *L2 D2 B R2 F' R2 B2 D2 R' U' F' D' R D2 B L2 U B L' U2
*5. *B2 L2 B2 L' D2 U' B' R' B' L' D' L2 F' L B' U' R' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 F2 L2 B R2 D R2 F' L' B2 F R B' L D U2 R'
*2. *L B2 L F2 L R' B2 D F2 U B R2 B2 L B R2 U' B U
*3. *F2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 R2 D R' D R' D2 U2 B2 F D U R2
*4. *B' U2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 D L' F' R' B D' L' D R' F' U
*5. *U2 F2 R2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B L' F2 D L2 R' D2 F2 R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' D2 R' B2 L' F L2 F D' U2 B F' L F2 U F' R B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U R U' F U' R2 U R' U'
*3. *R2 B2 R D2 B2 R2 F' D F U' B2 U2 B2 D F L' R' D L'
*4. *L B2 L R D2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 F2 U' F2 Uw2 U F2 L D2 Uw' R2 U Rw' B2 L B Fw Rw2 F' R D' Rw' Fw' U' L2 D B2 D2 R D2 U' Fw' D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F' R U2 R F2 R'
*3. *R2 D F2 R2 D' R D' B U' B2 R U' B F' D' U B L
*4. *U' Rw2 Uw' R' Uw U' R D' Rw' F' D' R F R2 Uw2 U Rw R Fw2 D' L2 R U Fw' F' Rw' B' Fw2 D2 Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw2 R' D' Rw' Fw Uw' B U
*5. *L Lw' Dw2 Rw B' R Bw2 Dw L2 Lw Rw' R2 Dw2 L Lw R U' Rw Uw' U Bw' Fw' Lw D Dw2 Fw' R B2 D' Dw' B2 Fw2 D' L Dw' F U Bw2 Uw2 U2 B' L B' Rw2 U' L2 U2 R' Uw' B2 Bw2 F2 Rw' B' F' Rw2 Dw' F R Uw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=5,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=2 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=0 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=-3 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-5 / dUdU u=2,d=-4 / ddUU u=0,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=2 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R' L R' L R B L B' L R L' B u r
*2. *R L U' R' U L' U R U' R' L' U' L U' R L' B u' b'
*3. *U R' L' U' R L R' L' R' U' R L' B' u' r b
*4. *L R L' R' U R U' R' U' R U R' L' B' r l' b
*5. *L' R' L' R' L' U' R' L' U L U' L' r' l' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) (0,4) (6,0) (-3,3) (1,0) (2,4) (6,0) (0,2) (2,2) (0,5) (6,0) (0,5) (6,0) (2,0) (0,4) (2,1) (0,3) (0,2) (0,0)
*2. *(0,-1) (-2,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (0,3) (4,3) (5,5) (0,3) (2,2) (0,5) (2,0) (6,0) (6,5) (3,0) (0,3) (6,2) (6,0)
*3. *(6,5) (0,-5) (3,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (-3,2) (-5,1) (-3,0) (2,3) (-2,2) (0,4) (5,0) (2,4) (6,5) (4,0)
*4. *(1,6) (0,6) (-1,0) (3,0) (0,2) (0,1) (-3,2) (-2,0) (5,0) (4,0) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (6,3)
*5. *(6,6) (0,6) (0,3) (6,5) (0,1) (3,0) (0,3) (0,2) (6,0) (6,1) (0,4) (0,2) (-3,2) (-4,0) (5,4) (6,3) (6,0) (0,0)


----------



## joey (Apr 1, 2010)

2x2: 3.92, (2.88), 3.79, 3.48, (6.54) = 3.73


----------



## Micael (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes second!

*3x3x3BLD*: DNF 1:55.35 DNF

*3x3x3*: 55.12 48.97 43.80 1:15.97 55.50 [with M2/R2 sighted]


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 1, 2010)

2x2: 2.82, (DNF), 3.34, 4.08, (2.70) = 3.41
3x3: 12.78, (11.79), 11.93, 12.87, (13.22) = 12.53
3x3 BLD: 1:44.57, 1:42.06, DNF = 1:42.06
2x2 BLD: 25.95, 1:01.66, 34.78 = 25.95
2-3-4: 1:27.63
4x4 BLD: 17:26.50, DNS, DNS = 17:26.50
5x5: (1:54.06), 1:57.86, (2:16.10), 2:03.65, 2:09.81 = 2:03.77


----------



## Muesli (Apr 1, 2010)

*2x2x2*
Average: 5.57
1. (6.57) 
2. 6.43 
3. (4.65) 
4. 5.00 
5. 5.28 

_Not bad, not bad _

*3x3x3*
Average: 18.29
1. (17.14) 
2. 17.68 
3. 17.31 
4. 19.87 
5. (20.13) 

_Woah... Sub-19 and 3 17s in the same average... PB I thinks _


----------



## mande (Apr 1, 2010)

3x3: 19.98, (38.31), (17.96), 22.83, 18.29 = 20.37
Comment: A huge disaster. This just after a 17.09 avg 12. Second solve was a pop, and on the fourth solve, I did a hopeless F2L.

2x2: (5.41), 7.46, 8.46, 6.83, (8.64) = 7.58
Comment: Not so bad.

3x3 OH: 37.00, 32.97, (29.53), (37.10), 33.92 = 34.63
Comment: Decent.

3x3 BLD: 1:41.31, DNF(2:46.58), 2:16.19 = 1:41.31
Comment: First solve had really easy memo for 3OP (I took around 42 seconds).

3x3 FMC: 38 moves

Solution: U B' R2 D B R' U R2 D2 L B2 L' B D' L D2 L2 F L F2 D' R' D R F' R2 F' L' F R2 F' L F' D2 L2 D L D
(I will post an explanation later)


----------



## Shortey (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes said:


> 2x2: 2.82, (DNF), 3.34, 4.08, (2.70) = 3.41
> 3x3: 12.78, (11.79), 11.93, 12.87, (13.22) = 12.53
> 3x3 BLD: 1:44.57, *1:42.06*, DNF = *1:44.57*
> 2x2 BLD: 25.95, 1:01.66, 34.78 = 25.95


----------



## JackJ (Apr 1, 2010)

2x2x2: 6.16, (6.80), (3.69), 3.88, 5.43 = 5.16
3x3x3: 19.18, 21.88, 27.80, 19.00, 22.86 = 21.31


----------



## Elliot (Apr 1, 2010)

2x2: 5.91, (8.65), (4.11), 5.10, 6.06 = 5.69

3x3 One-Handed: 27.79, 28.04, (27.00), (31.89), 28.38 = 28.07


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 1, 2010)

Daniel Mucklow

2x2: 4.95, 5.55, 3.92, 4.36, 4.42 = 4.57 Nice
3x3: 21.86, 17.52, 20.90, 18.97, 20.87 = 20.24 Another fail and the 3x3 front
4x4: 1:40.94, 1:32.35, 1:49.67, 1:33.50, 1:35.61 = 1:36.68
5x5: 2:24.02, 2:14.07, 2:25.10, 2:24.70, 2:07.40 = 2:20.93 
6x6: 5:38.83, 4:39.67, 5:12.23, 5:09.64, 5:29.12 = 5:17.00
Magic: 1.63, 2.27, 1.90, 3.58+, 1.88 = 2.02
Megaminx: 1:49.96, 1:40.92, 1:38.93, 1:53.69, 1:41.83 = 1:44.24
2x2 BLD: DNF DNF DNF
3x3 BLD
3x3 OH: 52.40, 1:04.56, DNF, 59.61, 45.56 = 58.86
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:08.00 4x4 fail
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:33.50


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 1, 2010)

*2x2* : 4.11, (4.92), 3.62, 3.21, (3.17) = 3.65
Nice..

*3x3* : 12.44, 13.19, 14.22, (12.28), (15.95) = 13.28

*3x3 OH* : 24.04, 22.25, (25.08), (15.25), 19.97 = 22.08
Woah that single jumped out of nowhere >_>

*Megaminx* : (1:26.88), 1:40.26, 1:32.89, (1:48.00), 1:38.55 = 1:37.23
Hah, take that Mucklow 

*Square-1* : (48.50), 31.09, 47.16, (21.10), 34.52 = 37.59

*2x2 BLD* : DNF, DNF, 38.50 = 38.50

*5x5* : (1:57.49), (2:18.18), 2:16.91, 2:17.31, 2:15.07 = 2:16.43

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(2:06.20), 2:10.30, 1:43.26 = 1:43.26

*4x4* : 56.79, 56.34, (50.42), 57.29, (1:00.20) = 56.81

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:19.18

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 3:56.73

*4x4 BLD* : DNF(13:09.97), DNS, DNS


----------



## Krag (Apr 1, 2010)

*Henrik Krag*

*2x2x2:* 17.65, 15.84, (18.63), 15.77, (14.50) = *16.42*

*3x3x3:* (1:08.81), 59.39, 59.47, (49.84), 52.88 = *57.25*

*Pyraminx:* 38.06, (57.96), 30.06, 35.13, (27.62) = *37.77*


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 1, 2010)

3x3: 11.77, 14.36, 14.16, 13.46, 14.45 Stupid lock ups
3x3 BLD: 1:30.50, 1:08.25, DNF(1:28.97) 25 second memo on 1:08 and it wasn't easy at all. DNF off by 3 cycle of corners (I missed 2 letters?) 
3x3 OH: 23.56, 23.08, DNF(24.11), 24.13, 25.28 Mistook the Z for a U
3x3 Multi: 2/2 4:48.04


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 1, 2010)

*2x2*
8.76, (9.87), 6.60, 8.13, (6.46) = 7.83
Pretty good average for me

*3x3*
(25.39), (27.64), 25.92, 27.54, 26.64 = 26.70
Better than last week.

*3x3 FMC*

Scramble: L' D2 R' B2 L' F L2 F D' U2 B F' L F2 U F' R B'

Solution:
44 moves
D B' U' R' F' R' L2 D' R U2 R U2 L U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' y U R U' R' F2 L' U' L U F2 y' y' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F' y



Spoiler



EOLine: D B' U' R' F' R' L2 D'
F2L:
1&2: R U2 R U2 L
3: U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R'
MGLS: y U R U' R' F2 L' U' L U F2 y' 
PLL: y' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F' y


----------



## Baian Liu (Apr 1, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.74, 4.08, (3.40), 3.42, (4.89) = 3.75
*3x3:* (20.44), 19.04, 18.58, 17.34, (16.77) = 18.32
*4x4:* 1:50.48, (1:38.86), 1:39.32, (1:54.83), 1:44.52 = 1:44.77
First three had the same OLL case + parity. All of them had O parity.
*5x5:* (2:30.81), 2:45.78, 2:35.52, (2:56.26), 2:46.75 = 2:42.68
*2BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*Pryaminx:* 11.76, 23.46, (37.27), (11.29), 15.26 = 16.83
*OH:* (43.12), 1:01.87, 53.37, 49.98, (1:14.57) = 55.07


----------



## Edward_Lin (Apr 1, 2010)

2x2: (3.01), (7.71), 3.04, 3.39, 3.01 = 3.15 messed up on eg case on the 7 
2x2 bld: 46.47+, DNF, DNF = 46.47
Pyraminx: 8.09, 5.93, (13.34), 5.73, (5.01) = 6.58 LL skip on the last solve


----------



## wsc78 (Apr 1, 2010)

2x2 -- 7.72, 9.18, 8.34, 7.14, 7.15 = 7.73 AVG
3x3 -- 23.74, 28.49, 23.52, 24.57, 27.33 = 25.21 AVG
4x4 -- 2:17.61, 2:19.32, 1:55.47, 1:58.05, 2:03.57 = 2:06.41 AVG
Magic -- 3.63, 3.62, 3.48, 3.24, 3.19 = 3.44 AVG
Domino (just for fun) 19.03, 17.06, 19.68, 24.22, 25.55 = 20.97 AVG
Domino scrambles from QQtimer


----------



## Laura O (Apr 1, 2010)

*3x3*: 25.23, 34.32, 37.05, 32.94, 38.27 = 34.77
*4x4*: 2:45.63, 2:32.81, 2:22.93, 2:11.35, 2:09.25 = 2:22.36
*Clock*: 8.92, 9.04, 11.11, 8.34, 9.92 = 9.30


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 1, 2010)

2x2x2: 9.03, 10.92, 5.83, 7.47, 8.30 = 8.27
bad, so bad


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 1, 2010)

3x3x3: 25.39, 24.61, 25.77, 25.16, 25.05 = 25.20
absolutly horrible
2x2x2: 5.95, 11.55, 6.27, 7.58, 7.36 = 7.07
not too bad i suppose
4x4x4: 2:48.33, 1:58.97, 2:06.77, 2:17.94, 2:06.08 = 2:10.26
using my new *black* mini QJ 4x4
5x5x5: 4:47.04, 4:17.49, 4:34.17, 4:32.18, DNF(3:51.57) = 4:37.80
got my black YJ today too
magic: 3.03, 4.53, 4.75, 2.75, 3.63 = 3.73
i suck at magic
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:57.86
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:24.22


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 2, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (11.71), 6.38, (5.94), 6.69, 6.38 => *6.48 *

*3x3x3:* 21.38, (17.16), 20.15, 19.18, (21.98) => *20.24 *
Last solve was one of my 12 ZBLLs, yay 

*2x2x2 BLD: 1:50.36*
1. 1:50.36 [47.26 + 1:03.10]
2. DNF [3:20.90 + 1:51.71 = 5:12.61 - wow, difficult memo! Total DNF]
3. 2:33.38 [40.62 + 1:52.76 - new PB on memo methinks .. shame about exec]

*3x3x3 BLD: DNF*
1. DNF [6:30.09 + 7:42.88 = 14:12.97 - NOOOO! So close. Couldn't remember the orientation of the second last corner, had to make a choice and it was the wrong one. Left with just that and the buffer corner wrong ]
2. DNF [14:48.19 + 6:08.54 + 20:56.73 - something went wrong with exec, cube completely scrambled ]
3. DNS

*3x3x3 FMC: 36 HTM*
Solution: B' R D' L' R' F B2 R2 F' R U2 R' U F' U L2 U' F' L2 F L B' L F L' B L F2 L2 U' F L' F' L U L'
F2L-1: B' R D' L' R' F B2 R2 F' R U2 R' U (13)
EO: F' U L2 U' F' (5/18)
3Corners: L2 F L2 . F' L2 U' F L' F' L U L' (12/30)
Insert at . : L' B' L F L' B L F' - 2 moves cancel (6/36)
Comment: Not bad.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 2, 2010)

*2x2*
(9.00) 8.43 (7.08) 8.86 7.44 = 8.16

*3x3*
19.11 19.09 (20.40) 19.31 (15.46) = 18.67

*Square-1*
(40.75) 35.65 39.18 24.68 (19.69) = 31.99
_Last 2 solves saved the average_

*3x3 One Handed*
(1:25.90) 1:18.55 1:22.18 (1:08.63) 1:13.21 = 1:17.69


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 2, 2010)

2x2: 8.62+, 6.09, 4.54, 3.87, 4.94=5.19 
3x3:17.32, 18.77, 14.04, 17.07, 17.11=17.17
4x4:1:25.57, 1:29.45, 1:32.86, 1:45.60+, DNF(1:23.31)=1:35.97
Pyraminx:11.89, 14.15, 20.16, 13.63, 14.22-14.00


----------



## JunwenYao (Apr 2, 2010)

*JunwenYao*

*2x2x2*: 5.11, 5.52, (4.07), (5.55), 4.37 => 5.00
*3x3x3*: 18.78, 19.75, 18.87, (22.01), (17.78) => 19.13
*4x4x4*: 1:12.86, 1:11.85, (1:16.32), (1:03.85), 1:14.44 => 1:13.05
*5x5x5*: 2:36.40, 2:46.87, (2:28.38), (2:52.22), 2:33.17 => 2:38.81
*6x6x6*: 5:04.91, (4:57.07), 5:04.54, 5:05.02, (5:30.38) => 5:04.83
*7x7x7*: 7:43.51, (7:18.43), 7:58.93, (8:53.96), 7:36.18 => 7:46.21
---------------------------------------------------
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:02.64, DNF(1:26.90), 51.46 => 51.46
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (26.89), 28.47, 33.92, (38.69), 29.18 =>30.52
---------------------------------------------------
*Magic* : 1.06, (1.20), 1.03, 1.13, (0.98) => 1.07
*Pyraminx*: (7.84), (12.56), 10.11, 8.58, 10.90 => 9.86
*Megaminx*: (2:24.45), 2:31.68, 2:29.19, 2:26.07, (2:44.32) => 2:28.98
---------------------------------------------------
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
1:44.41
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
4:34.86


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 2, 2010)

*2x2:* (5.72) 5.78 7.84 (10.47) 6.53 => 6.72

*3x3:* 20.85 (47.81) (15.68) 20.07 20.13 => 20.35

Comment: ok, lol pop, yay, ok, ok

*4x4:* 1:30.93 1:25.07 (1:40.66) 1:27.82 (1:24.75) => 1:27.94

*5x5:* 3:07.17 3:17.59 (3:55.38) 3:10.38 (3:04.73) => 3:11.71

*3x3 OH:* (41.90) 40.25 38.29 (38.13) 39.67 => 39.40

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:31.09

Comment: Three 3-move pairs on 3x3, and 6-move LL on 4x4 = new PB 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 5:10.58

*Magic:* (2.70) 1.25 (1.21) 1.32 1.73 => 1.43


----------



## jave (Apr 2, 2010)

*2x2x2: 9.42*
12.09
6.08 -- PLL skip
10.09
(5.43) -- PLL skip
(15.09)
Comments: LOL my first sub-10 average.

*3x3x3: 27.18*
24.66
(30.09)
(20.90) -- yay new PB
26.93
29.94

*4x4x4: 1:52.36*
1:59.09 [OP]
(1:45.88) [O]
1:46.46
(2:23.80) [OP]
1:51.53 [P]

*5x5x5: 4:30.94*
4:54.68
(5:14.22)
(3:52.53)
4:33.84
4:04.31

*3x3x3 OH: 1:00.89*
1:01.83
1:01.31
(57.36) -- accidental x-cross 
59.52
(1:07.66)
Comments: Argh, frustration. Only two sub-60 singles, and couldn't get sub-60 average.

*2-3-4 Relay: 2:13.44*
Comments: Is this a PB? LOL I can't remember my other times, and I'm too lazy to check. PLL skip on the 2x2x2.

*Magic: 2.76*
2.86
(2.21)
(3.77)
2.40
3.03

*Pyraminx: 15.08*
(20.06) -- dropped my pyraminx
11.18
18.38
15.68
(8.52)


*Sq-1: 1:17.58*
1:05.93
(2:10.96)
1:20.86
(34.78)
1:25.94
Comments: Yes I really got a 34.78 solve, honest.


----------



## janelle (Apr 2, 2010)

*2x2x2*
Average of 5: 9.16
1. 9.82 
2. (11.06) 
3. 7.90 
4. 9.75 
5. (6.34) 
It's ok. I need to relube though.

*3x3x3*
Average of 5: 25.25
1. (21.84) 
2. 23.47 
3. (27.70) 
4. 26.52 
5. 25.77 
Wow the first two were really good times  Almost sub25

*4x4x4*
Average of 5: 2:59.11
1. 2:58.97 
2. 2:50.21 
3. (3:19.99) 
4. 3:08.16 
5. (2:42.35)
Second one OLL parity. And on the third was both. But this is pretty good since I haven't practiced in awhile. New mini QJ 
*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
3:43.64
Probably pretty bad, but this is my first time  I'll try getting better.

*Magic*
Average of 5: 1.61
1. (1.56) 
2. 1.59 
3. (1.74) 
4. 1.68 
5. 1.57 
This is actually pretty good 

*Pyraminx*
Average of 5: 16.53
1. 16.38 
2. (DNF) 
3. (15.12) 
4. 15.97 
5. 17.25 
Did the wrong alg for the second one. xP


----------



## PM 1729 (Apr 2, 2010)

*3x3x3 FMC : 34 moves*

Scramble :L' D2 R' B2 L' F L2 F D' U2 B F' L F2 U F' R B'

Solution : R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 B2 U' R' U2 R B' R2 B' U2 D L R2 F' R' B' D' F2 D B D' F2 B'


Spoiler



Explanation:
On inverse scramble: B R' F U' F2 L' F B' U2 D F' L2 F' L B2 R D2 L
2x2x2: B D* R F R2 . L' D' (7)
2x2x3: U2 B R2 (3)
F2L-1: B R' U2 R U B2 (6) 
Leave 3 corners: U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U R' U' R (12)
Insert at * [D' F2 D, B'] (8-2 = 6)
Can also be done as : Insert at . [R2 , B' L' B] (8-2=6)
I chose the first one.
Then invert full solve.


Too much time wasted looking for an alternative start ( after missing one 25 mover last time, I had to  ) Barely 1 minute was left when I inverted the solution. Fortunately, there was no mistake.


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 2, 2010)

3x3x3: 36.27 (33.43) 37.48 (38.62) 35.43 = 36.93

Did the solves again seens im improving so quickly XD


----------



## Novriil (Apr 2, 2010)

Missed the last weekly.. Now I'll do all the events that I can.. Only 4x4, relays and bigcubes BLD are out. In few weeks I should get my miniQJ also.

2x2:
5.79, 5.36, 6.93, 3.68, 3.57 = 4.94 (σ = 0.91)
Last times were good.. started off pretty badly.

3x3:
18.70, 17.99, 19.37, 17.02, 13.46 = 17.90 (σ = 0.69)
Very nice lookahead on the last solve. Usual average.

5x5:
3:24.99, 2:37.92, 2:42.84, 2:26.67, 2:25.25 = 2:35.81 (σ = 6.77)
First solve tried with Frank Morris edges but I decided that I will not use these edges on weeklys until I get sub-3 minute averages with it.

2x2BLD:
DNF(4.53), DNF(11.89), 43.47 = 43.47
First one I looked that it's very easy but DNF.. and then when I just wanted to see what did I do wrong then I saw that I scrambeled it wrong :fp Last one was slow just because I wanted to solve it for sure.

3x3BLD:
4:37.96, DNS, DNS = 4:37.96
I'm very happy with it. Nice memo.

3x3OH:
34.84, 42.99, 42.58, 26.95, 50.31 = 40.14 (σ = 3.75)
PB on 4th solve and worst solve ever on last solve..

3x3MBLD:

3x3FT:

3x3MTS:

3x3FM:

Magic:
1.52, 1.47, 1.26, 1.25, 1.29 = 1.34 (σ = 0.09)
Good average. 1.26 felt much faster than 1.25..

Master Magic:
3.39, DNF, 4.93, 5.57, 5.46 = 5.32 (σ = 0.28)
One string came off on DNF.. After that I had to take the speed down in order to keep my master magic in one piece.

Megaminx:
3:45.74, 3:12.89, 3:38.64, 4:19.72, 3:46.62 = 3:43.67 (σ = 3.57)
Nice avg when considering that I haven't touched my megaminx since the pre-last weekly or something.

Pyraminx:
10.73, 8.78, 12.61, 7.70, 8.03 = 9.18 (σ = 1.14)
Normal average.. Last solve was terrible at the beginning but LL skip.. Still tips took a lot of time.

Square-1:
3:31.38, 2:15.98, 1:50.03, 1:21.97, 1:09.00 = 1:49.33 (σ = 22.06)
I didn't remeber the algs at the first  messed up the parity twice on the first solve.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Apr 2, 2010)

*3x3*
avg *14.78*
11.47, 14.91, 14.44, 14.98, 15.67 

*3x3oh*
avg *28.12*
28.24, 28.04, 29.12, 23.53, 28.35 

*3x3bld*
1:21.77, DNF, *1:15.74 *

*3x3fmc*
*39*


> inverse scramble
> B D R F R2 L' D' U2 B R2
> y2 F U' R U' R' L' U' L
> F2 U' R U' R' L'
> ...



*4x4*
avg *1:10.16*
1:08.75, 1:13.70, 1:07.62, 1:13.85, 1:08.04

*magic*
avg *1.28*
1.34, 1.28, 1.28, 1.25, 1.29


----------



## schimpler (Apr 2, 2010)

2x2: 4.61, 3.89, 4.39, 4.59, 4.84 = 4.53
3x3: 13.75, 13.39, 14.86, 14.50, 11.25 = 13.88
4x4: 59.97, 1:05.49, 1:09.31, 1:08.84, 1:22.73 = 1:07.88
5x5: 1:51.44, 1:49.00, 2:12.95, 2:04.83, 2:00.53 = 1:58.93
6x6:
7x7:
Pyraminx:
2x2 BLD: DNF(26.81), DNF(1:06.78), 1:21.70 = 1:21.70
3x3 BLD: DNF(5:36.97), DNF(6:43.74), DNF(5:08.61) = DNF
Magic: 1.50, 4.13, 1.38, 1.30, 1.31 = 1.40
Megaminx:


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 2, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 5.96, 5.97, (4.51), (7.84), 6.03 = 5.98, jay, sub-6 , lol the 1st and 2nd solve…
*3x3x3*: 14.66, (20.01), 18.02, 18.13, (14.05) = 16.94, yeah, nice avg, and the two 14’s feel good! 
*4x4x4*: (1:05.79), (1:40.59), 1:06.35, 1:22.08, 1:18.70 = 1:15.71, it started pretty good...
*5x5x5*: 2:25.92, (2:28.46), (2:10.61), 2:14.17, 2:17.81 = 2:19.30, at least sub-2:20 
*6x6x6*: (4:07.36), 4:08.90, 4:19.08, (4:59.04), 4:11.02 = 4:13.00, it's a pity I didin't have a sub-4 
*7x7x7*: (6:44.07), 6:48.65, 7:18.27, (7:22.15), 6:51.43 = 6:59.45, jay sub-7 
*2x2x2 BLD*: 41.24, 48.52, 1:08.31 = 41.24, first time joining this event.
*3x3x3 BLD*:1:51.11, DNF (2:07.13), DNF (2:40.90) = 1:51.11, first time I join BLD 
*3x3x3 OH*: (51.85), (2:05.02), 56.21, 1:07.41, 53.24 = 58.95, sub-1, the second solve broke my hand...
*Pyraminx*: (20.13), 8.37, 10.50, (6.97), 9.13 = 9.33, normal, very changing times.
*Megaminx*: 2:12.85, (1:52.60), 2:01.33, (2:37.44), 2:25.64 = 2:13.27, YES YES!! FIRST SUB-2 EVER!!
*Square-1*: (23.79), (35.73), 26.69, 24.55, 24.22 = 25.15, pretty much what I average.
*Clock*: 14.04, 13.57, DNF(16.16), (11.53), 16.00 = 14.54, that last solve screwed it up 
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:51.11, bleh
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*: 3:58.94, 2x2/3x3 were very slow


----------



## kjcellist (Apr 2, 2010)

3x3x3: (30.53), 26.44, 26.35, 29.15, (24.37) = 27.31


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 3, 2010)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (11.46), (15.07), 13.05, 11.76, 13.59 = *12.80*
*3x3x3:* (32.12), 44.27, (55.09), 54.33, 38.97 = *45.86*
(sooooo - lose ten seconds here, ten seconds there, really makes me want to quit this whole speedsolving rubbish  )
*4x4x4:* 3:06.86, 2:26.90, 2:28.57, (3:23.64), (2:23.71) = *2:40.78*
*5x5x5:* 4:13.86, 4:04.21, 4:11.90, (4:36.20), (3:57.00) = *4:09.99*
*6x6x6:* (6:36.98), 6:51.90, 7:38.96, (7:48.94), 7:20.38 = *7:17.08*
*7x7x7:* (10:29.11), (12:25.51), 11:26.22, 11:39.64, 12:09.19 = *11:45.02*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:21.95, 1:21.26, (1:29.79), 1:26.95, (1:20.46) = *1:23.39*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *3:31.46*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *8:27.70*
*Magic:* 
*Master Magic:* 
*Clock:* 23.42, 23.45, (22.99), 24.76, (54.81) = *23.88*
*MegaMinx:* (4:46.80), 4:29.75, 4:17.11, (3:39.82), 4:14.51 = *4:20.46*
*PyraMinx:* 
*Square-1:* (3:29.43), (1:15.98), 2:32.00, 1:19.84, 2:11.33 = *2:01.06*


----------



## Stini (Apr 3, 2010)

*FMC: 31 HTM*

Solution: U2 R' F' R2 B' U' L F2 D L' F' L2 F' L D' L2 D F' B' U' B D2 B' U B F D' B D' B' D'

2x2x2: U2 R' F' R2 B' U'
2x2x3 + pairs: L F2 D L' F' L2 F'
F2L minus slot: L D' L2 D F' D2. F
Leave 3 corners: D' B D' B' D'

Insert D2 B' U' B D2 B' U B at the dot to cancel 2 moves.


----------



## ni09ners (Apr 3, 2010)

2x2: 6.08, 6.34, 5.78, 8.78,4.33 = 6.07
3x3: 15.64, 15.12, 15.59, 12.89, 14.22 = 14.98
3x3 OH: 28.67, 27.45, 27.38, 29.89, 27.42 = 27.83


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 3, 2010)

2x2: 3.31, 2.83, 2.71, 2.24, 3.27 = 2.94
3x3: 9.70, 10.09, 14.94, 9.42, 11.07 = 10.29
4x4: 51.95, 50.70, 42.97, 49.02, 48.25 = 49.32
5x5: 1:38.55, 1:42.12, 1:38.13, 1:35.06, 1:40.17 = 1:38.95
6x6: 3:14.91, 3:15.87, 3:10.78, 3:01.18, 3:03.63 = 3:09.77
7x7: 5:13.94, 5:10.60, 5:05.99, 4:42.46, 5:23.01 = 5:10.18
2x2 BLD: 20.08, 23.69, DNF(22.14) = 20.08
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:28.47), 1:42.08, 1:43.94 = 1:42.08
4x4 BLD: DNF (11:57), 9:31.05, 11:06.86 = 9:31.05 - Total fail on the first one, awesome execution on the second one, and I was too tired on the third one.
5x5 BLD: DNF (35:02), DNS, DNS = DNF - First attempt ever. 7 middle edges and 5 corners wrong. 
Multi BLD: 3/3 9:42 - YESYESYESYES!
3x3 OH: 20.16, 21.81, 24.77, 22.48, 24.22 = 22.84
3x3 WF: 2:13.84, 2:09.81, 2:10.97, 1:42.18, 1:37.50 = 2:00.99 - switched cube for the last two 
3x3 MTS: 1:09.69, 1:08.44, 1:01.34, 1:12.33, 1:14.96 = 1:10.15
2-4 relay: 1:06.23
2-5 relay: 2:50.07
Magic: 1.51, 1.31, 1.35, 1.44, 2.69 = 1.43
Master Magic: 3.56, 3.66, 3.75, 3.41, 3.69 = 3.64
Clock: 9.69, 9.46, 10.90, 10.10, 9.83 = 9.87
Megaminx: 1:00.66, 58.43, 1:08.28, 1:02.41, 59.53 = 1:00.87
Pyraminx: 5.79, 8.99, 6.71, 5.06, 6.18 = 6.23
Square-1: 22.74, 22.16, 21.69, 17.38, 20.54 = 21.46 - parity on 4 of them -.-

FMC: 34

Scramble: L' D2 R' B2 L' F L2 F D' U2 B F' L F2 U F' R B'
Solution: z2 L2 U' R F L' R' D L' D2 F' L' U2 L R U2 R2 U' R F' U2 F U2 F' U L' B L F B' U' B' U B U (34)

Premove D2 to understand
2x2x2: z2 L2 U' R F L' R' D L' D2 (9)
2X2X3: F' L' U2 L (13)
F2L3: R U2 R2 U' R (18)
F2L4: F' U2 F U2 F' U *F* (25)
LL: *F'* L' B L F B' U' B' U B *U'* (35) 
undo premove *U2* (36)
2 moves cancel


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 3, 2010)

Cubenovice

*2x2x2:* (29.07), 26.64, (17.40), 26.79, 22.26 = *25.23*

*3x3x3:* (01:08.46), 01:17.18, (01:35.07), 01:25.12, 01:17.28 = *01:19.86*

Even for *me* this sucks...


----------



## onionhoney (Apr 3, 2010)

3x3 
(16.93+), 12.50, 11.62, (10.66), 11.07=11.73 
I fail.


----------



## Weston (Apr 4, 2010)

2x2 2.87, 2.93, 1.96, 2.71, 5.54 = 2.84 lolol
EG on the third solve 

3x3 16.25, 12.83, 12.12, 10.93, 12.39 = 12.45 
Meh, average.

4x4 1:03.17, 1:06.63, 1:09.07, 59.65, = 1:03.15
Last solve could have been faster but I messed up an H perm.

5x5 2:03.22 DNS DNS DNS DNS
I just remembered how much hate/suck at 5x5.

3x3 BLD 1:37.34 DNS DNS
lolscramble.

3x3 OH
19.12, 19.04, 15.39, 17.77, 19.89 = 18.64
yay 

Pyraminx
9.01, 15.26, 13.60, 14.09, 11.61 = 13.10 
I hate this puzzle.

Square-1
28.31, 52.16, 26.85, 21.14, 28.85 = 28.00
Too much parity.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 4, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 10.50, (9.34), 10.61, (10.71), 9.68 = 10.26
*3x3x3*: 20.56, 18.44, 17.72, 15.68, 17.61 = 17.92
*4x4x4*: 2:03.78, 1:58.81, 1:59.02, 1:43.02, 2:18.75 = 2:00.54
*5x5x5*: 3:31.81, 4:02.30, 3:38.61, 3:09.05, 4:22.08 = 3:44.24
*6x6x6*: 8:07.17, 8:03.81, 6:35.16, 7:11.66, 7:06.15 = 7:27.21
*7x7x7*: 10:37.39, (10:14.90), 11:25.91, 10:29.71, (DNS) = 10:51.00
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:20.21), 48.94, DNS = 48.94
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:21.90, DNF(2:18.44), DNF(2:14.44) = 2:21.90
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(21:11.36), DNF, DNS = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/7 = 1 in 54:19.28
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 59.44, 44.16, 36.30, 39.59, 1:02.88 = 47.73
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:46.93
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 6:47.33
*Magic*: (1.65), (2.44), 2.00, 2.40, 1.65 = 2.02
*Pyraminx*: (17.56), 37.15, (1:01.46), 17.75, 24.66 = 26.52
*Square-1*: 2:11.97, (DNF), 3:03.28, 3:05.44, (1:28.83) = 2:46.90

It is the school holidays so I am going to do as much as I can for the next few weeks (to make up for not doing last week as well!)


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 4, 2010)

2x2: (6.81), (12.36), 7.19, 8.19, 10.71 = 8.70
3x3: (24.08), 22.16, (18.86), 19.61, 22.09 = 21.29
4x4: 2:13.50, 1:59.13, 1:55.25, (2:29.80), (1:40.46) = 2:02.63 Comment: Gosh, I am deathly close to sub-2, it's driving me crazy.
234 Relay: 3:01.46 Comment: One of the weirdest relays ever for me. 2:30-14-17 splits. Just like on the other 2:30 above, I messed up on an EPLL.
3x3 OH: (48.56), (1:44.91), 51.28, 57.03, 51.36 = 53.22 Comment: First 51 fell out of my hand when it was 3 turns away on a G-perm. So coulda been a 45 easy. Still PB average by far though.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Apr 4, 2010)

Magic:1.93, 1.69, 1.72, 1.85, 1.73


----------



## Shortey (Apr 4, 2010)

2x2: 5.47, 2.83, 4.71, 4.50, 3.90 = 4.37
3x3: 12.08, 13.46, 12.52, 12.50, 14.69 = 12.83
3x3 OH: 24.28, 23.78, 24.56 20.70, 23.97 = 24.01
4x4: 1:04.93, 1:02.22, 1:01.83, 1:03.65, 1:09.90 = 1:03.60
5x5: 1:59.00, 2:06.44, 2:05.80, 2:10.11, 1:58.13 = 2:03.75
2x2-4x4: 1:14.97
2x2-5x5: 3:51.81
2x2BLD: DNF, DNF, 25.06 = 25.06
Sq-1: 26.90, 14.98, 30.19, 25.93, 21.81 = 24.88
Magic: 2.08, 1.40, 2.63, 1.41, 1.38 = 1.62
Master Magic: 7.27, 7.44, 6.21, 6.40, 6.65 = 6.77
Clock: 17.83, 18.21, 20.96, 18.69, 19.16 = 18.69
Pyraminx: 7.02, 6.22, 9.61, 8.83, 20.03 = 8.49
3x3FM: 42 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: L' D2 R' B2 L' F L2 F D' U2 B F' L F2 U F' R B'

2x2x2: L' B' L' U2 R B' U'
2x2x3: x2 y' U' L U2 L F'
F2L: U L F' L' F B' U' B 
OLL: L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F 
PLL: U' F R' F L2 F' R F L2 F2


----------



## (X) (Apr 4, 2010)

*3x3:* 20.04, 16.84, 15.19, 16.61, 16.00=*16.48 *-Bad...
*2x2 :* 6.36, 5.10, 6.74, 3.86, 5.51= *5.66*- Very good  The 4th solve was PLL skip 
*Pyraminx:* 9.24, 11.64, 10.41, 11.23, 9.72= *10.45*- Ok 2edgeflip finish on two of them
*3x3OH:* 25.91, 32.41, 39.23, 31.37, 29.42= *31.07*- Very nice, first was PLL skip, My PB single is 23.xy*
Megaminx:* 1:41.46, 1:52.84, 1:55.35, 1:53.43, 1:59.63= *1:53.87*- OK avg, nice single
*5x5:* 2:34.44, 2:22.87, 2:32.31, 2:44.67, 2:39.06= *2:35.27* - ok


----------



## martin8768 (Apr 4, 2010)

*3x3*: 47.18, 35.44, 45.05, 48.47, 38.63 = 42.95
 new PB single and average, i've been practicing all week, i just shaved 10 seconds off my time since last weeks weekly comp.


----------



## PeterV (Apr 4, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (8.13), 7.78, 7.84, 7.52, (6.80) = *7.71 avg.*

3x3x3: (26.59), 27.05, 27.78, 28.50, (31.84) = *27.78 avg.*

Comment: Good week for consistency!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 4, 2010)

3x3: (15.81), (12.50), 13.40, 15.15, 15.05 = 14.53

Comments: Yay  Very nice average. No bad times, and 2 really good ones.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 4, 2010)

2x2: (3.55), 2.11, 2.27, 2.31, (2.02) = 2.23
EG <3
3x3: (10.47), 11.86, (20.38), 11.58, 11.46 = 11.63
Meh. Popped on third solve.

Edit: I just realized that this is probably my best 2x2 average of 5 without a stupidly easy or lucky scramble in it.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 2x2: (3.55), 2.11, 2.27, 2.31, (2.02) = 2.23
> EG <3
> 3x3: (10.47), 11.86, (20.38), 11.58, 11.46 = 11.63
> Meh. Popped on *second *solve.



Don't you mean third?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 4, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: (3.55), 2.11, 2.27, 2.31, (2.02) = 2.23
> ...



No. 

lol, yeah. Fixed, thanks.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> No.
> 
> lol, yeah. Fixed, thanks.



Sure thing.


----------



## Faz (Apr 5, 2010)

2x2: 2.82, 2.83, 2.85, 3.10, 2.81 = 2.83
Stupid not knowing EG
3x3: 8.04, 8.97, 10.96, 7.84, 7.93 = 8.31
Last one was a PLL skip 
OH: 18.40, 17.70, 18.36, 17.37, 20.32 = 18.15
Meh.
4x4: 53.91, 49.05, 46.38, 49.57, 50.98 = 49.86
Worst. Average. Evar.
Pyraminx 5.46, 7.03, 10.01, 5.74, 4.71 = 6.07
234: 1:02.72 
4x4 was 7 F2L pairs yay.
Sq-1: 17.85, 24.15, 24.49, 19.94, 16.70 = 20.65
2x2BLD: 14.90+, 17.64+, 20.32 = 14.90
5x5: DNF(1:29.05), 1:21.38, 1:23.05, 1:14.80, 1:19.71 = 1:21.38
Wtf so crap.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 3x3: 8.04, 8.97, 10.96, 7.84, 7.93 = 8.31



Wow.

EDIT: just read the accomplishments thread


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 5, 2010)

_jamesdeanludliow_

*3x3*: 22.52 22.17 23.57 23.99 22.28 = *22.79*
*4x4*: 1.28.22 1.35.80 1.19.83 1.28.48 1.26.55 =* 1.27.75*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 5, 2010)

*Mats B*
*2x2:* 12.53 17.87 13.99 *5.95* 18.19 = *14.80* single PB by far
*3x3:* 54.64 50.51 52.75 45.28 73.44 = *52.63* no good
*4x4:* 2:36.52 3:30.58 2:53.04 2:49.58 2:50.01 = *2:50.88* 
new cube and new PB
*5x5:* 7:05.85 6:14.91 6:06.64 7:55.53 6:48.08 = *6:42.95* 
new cube and new PB (first sub-7)
*2-4Rel:	04:24.42	*

*Blind*
*2x2BLD:* 39.69 dnf 39.47 = *39.47* ordinary
*3x3BLD:* 2:36.73 dnf dnf = *2:36.73* bad, was +2
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf 10:23 = *10:23* rather good if not sub-10
the second one I just forgot to do the corner parity alg
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF* 
Aaah, almost on track. The second had all four edges on the M-slice flipped.
The third had a three-cycles wing edges wrong. I realised the wrongdoing after
I did it but obviously did not succeed in undoing the error.
All three were 22-24 minutes.
*Multi:	6/7 = 5* in 51:48
Ohhh so close . Last cube 1 corner twisted (+ buffer). This time I really thought I made it.


----------



## peedu (Apr 5, 2010)

*2x2*: (16.11), 15.32, 14.31, (09.17), 14.98 = 14.87
Comment: my first 2x2 cube just arrived.
*3x3*: 33.49, 26.76, (41.27), 29.53, (26.61) = 29.92
Comment: edge pop on 3rd solve


Maybe BLD later.


Peedu


----------



## oskarasbrink (Apr 5, 2010)

2x2: 3.12, 3.23, (2.88), 3.12, (3.51) = 3.16

3x3: (12.14), (17.19), 13.16, 12.86, 13.38 =13.13
soo bad

4x4:1:00.57, (52.32), (1:06.18), 56.50, 58.32= 58.46
PP PP
no OP's 

5x5: 1:59.91, (2:11.45), (1:57.11), 2:00.35, 2:10.45 = 2:03.57


megaminx: 2:03.97, 2:02.20, (2:13.59), 1:57.64, (1:40.21) = 2:01.27
decent i guess

OH: 24.11, 24.33, 23.33, (26.98), (22.80) = 23.92

really good for me 

sq-1: 1:04.93, 55.26, 56.67, (1:15.63), (43.53) = 58.95
i suck

2-4: 1:24.40
lool 

2-5: 3:18.13


MM: (4.52), 3.75, 3.63, 3.63, (3.40) = 3.67

i use to be alot better, but oh well

M: (1.83), 1.52, (1.11), 1.21, 1.15 = 1.29
woah i reaally suck now , i used to be about twice as fast hehe

7x7: 6:50.53, 7:08.93, DNF, 6:43.15, 7:16.31 = 7:05.26
bah last solve had like 5 pops/jams

BLD: 6:44.15 DNS DNS
haha my success rate is about 10% 

clock: (35.33), 23.04, (22.60), 23.05, 22.64 = 22.91
bad


----------



## robindeun (Apr 5, 2010)

I lost the square 1 times but avg = 1:45.xx

2x2 : 7.54, 7.21, 7.05, 6.10, 5.65 avg = 6.71 
3x3 : 22.87, 20.11, 21.36, 18.74, 17.68 avg = 20.15
4x4 : 1:29.44, 1:38.54, 1:33.56, 1:28.56, 1:31.67 avg = 1:32.52
5x5 : 2:49.85, 2:38.55, 2:52.68, 2:26.48, 2:42.69 avg = 2:42.25
3x3 OH : 33.01, 44,80, 39.64, 33,31, 43,60 avg = 38.87 (pb by 5 sec!!!)
2x2 BLD : 1:12.37, 50.38, DNF


----------



## Toad (Apr 5, 2010)

robindeun said:


> *I lost the square 1 times but avg = 1:45.xx
> *
> 2x2 : 7.54, 7.21, 7.05, 6.10, 5.65 avg = 6.71
> 3x3 : 22.87, 20.11, 21.36, 18.74, 17.68 avg = 20.15
> ...



A computer reads the results so won't understand this. Just put:


> Sq1 1:45.99, 1:45.99, 1:45.99, 1:45.99, 1:45.99


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 5, 2010)

2x2: 3.46, 3.86, 4.88, 3.96, 3.68 = 3.84
Awesomeness =D

3x3: 12.49, 15.40, 17.38, 16.66, 17.26 = 16.44
ewwww

OH: 30.41, 29.28, 29.13, 35.04, 25.80 = 29.61

Pyraminx: 8.91, 5.37, 8.20, 6.48, 6.49 = 7.06
Terrible...

Square-1:18.16, 13.43, 15.02, 14.22, 12.72 = 14.22

Megaminx: 2:21.79, 2:17.47, 2:09.89, 2:11.61, 2:20.18 = 2:16.42
Very nice

4x4: 1:18.10, 1:17.38(O), 1:24.37(O), 1:04.02(O), 1:18.01(P)
other than the 1:04 baddddd

5x5: 2:25.01, 2:17.44, 2:18.50, 2:20.02, 2:02.75[had 15sec redux :O] = 2:18.65 
Fairly decent

2x2 BLD: 4:27.30, DNF[3:07.60, off by a J perm ], DNF[1:28.07, wrong OLL]
lol ortega takes too much brain power

EDIT: 2x2 BLD times count the memo right? cuz I saw Felix average 5 seconds....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 6, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*2x2x2:* 9.00, 8.13, 10.02, 10.03, 8.50 = *9.17*
Comment: Actually, not bad for me. Sad considering I use Guimond.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 38.30, 28.63, DNF [30.80] = *28.63*
Comment: Not such nice scrambles this week. Third one was off by 3 corners.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:58.91, 2:09.59, 1:50.71 = *1:50.71*
Comment: The third one would have been good but I had a terrible memory recall delay.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:31.24 [3:47], 8:53.21 [4:42], 7:50.90 [4:05] = *7:31.24*
Comment: Why can't I be this consistent at competitions?
*5x5x5 BLD:* 13:54.80 [7:43], 18:36.74 [8:23], DNF [17:43.94, 10:28] = *13:54.80*
Comment: Very nice first one. No reorient; 9 centers and 2 wings already solved; nice easy solve. Reoriented on second one to get 11 centers solved; two pops - one a full pop of a wing with an X center that almost came out, the other with an X center that got twisted; bad memory recall pause on the wings too. All considered, not a bad time. Third one was off by just two flipped central edges (I didn't see it when memorizing); reoriented 8->11; hard to memorize. 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/10 = 6 points, 54:18.79* [38:35]
Comment: I didn't realize how slow I was going. That was closer than I would have liked. Fourth cube had 3 corners wrong - I cycled the wrong way (execution mistake). Eighth cube had 2 edges flipped (mismemorized last edge) and 2 corners twisted (memorized them wrong).

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* DNF [49:43.27, 29:11], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: This took longer than my 7x7x7 BLD last week!?! First I spent 1:30 just picking an orientation, then I took way too long to memorize because I kept making mistakes and had to rememorize. In the end, I was just off by 3 outer wings due to misexecution; my memorization was correct. Very frustrating solve. I didn't do 7x7x7 BLD this week because I got too caught up in square-1. I've decided to actually get passably decent at square-1 (just speed, not BLD (yet)), and so I got distracted.
*Magic:* 2.77, 1.88, 1.90, 1.68, 5.22 [3.22 + 2 = 5.22] = *2.18*
*Master Magic:* 4.68, 4.36, 6.86, 5.11, 4.65 = *4.81*
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:03.61], 1:04.27, 1:20.93, 53.83, DNF [55.66] = *DNF*
Comment: Both of the DNFs were off by 3 edges. So disappointing - I hate DNFing the average.


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 6, 2010)

2x2x2: 9.15 (9.48) (7.12) 8.40 8.11 = 8.55
3x3x3: (17.98) (24.11) 18.54 19.87 18.87 = 19.09
4x4x4: 1:24.51 1:27.84 (1:38.26) 1:23.79 (1:20.90) = 1:25.38
5x5x5: (2:58.90) 2:46.24 (2:34.87) 2:40.81 2:43.08 = 2:43.38
7x7x7: 8:22.88 (9:07.60) 7:53.67 (7:44.91) 7:56.05 = 8:04.20
3x3x3 OH: 42.03 41.30 43.05 (44.38) (40.31) = 42.13
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 2:13.18
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:47.46
Magic: (1.38) 1.29 1.25 (1.21) 1.29 = 1.28
Megaminx: 3:29.42 (3:04.50) (4:15.17) 3:34.89 3:40.76 = 3:35.02
Pyraminx: 10.22 (8.48) 12.07 9.78 (14.45) = 10.69


----------



## x-colo-x (Apr 6, 2010)

3x3BLD= 1:18.67, 1:35.33, 1:24.52 =* 1:18.67*


----------



## guusrs (Apr 6, 2010)

fmc: R' L F R2 U' L D' F2 L' D2 F' D L2 F' D F D' L2 B' U L' D' L U' L' D L2 B L' (*29*)

2x2x2: R' L F R2 U' 
2x2x3 (+ pairs): L D' F2 L' D2 F' 
all but 3 corners: D L2 F' D F D' L2 B'.L B L'
at dot insert U L' D' L U' L' D L, 1 move cancels

Gus


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 7, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.08 4.66 5.83 6.00 6.30
_Very good. 7.08 single lols._
*3x3:* 20.72 19.75 19.16 18.16 22.02
_Meh._
*4x4:* 1:55.11 1:54.86 1:57.75 1:59.61 1:56.71
_Yay, no sup 2:00s._
*2x2 Blindfolded:* 24.75 DNF DNF
_I quit using Ortega, from now on (even though it's way slower) I'm using OP 3x3 corners. I <3 LL skips. I thought I had no chance on no. 1._
*3x3 One Handed:* 53.55 1:01.53 57.88 1:02.25 1:01.96
_I switched about 2 weeks ago to LH, and I'm much slower. RH I average 45-50._
*3x3 with feet:* 3:50.96 3:18.84 3:46.15 DNF 3:52.27
_Stupid pop on A-perm. It looked sub 3. Ima gonna do some more feet now._
_Will do soon._
*3x3 Fewest Moves:* 51
_B R2 L' F' U F' L F y2 R U' R' U2 R' U R L' U L2 U' L' d' L' U2 L R' U R U' F U F' y' U R' F R F' y' L2 F' L D2 R' B R D2 L B L F L' B'
I haven't finished typing this yet, this is just in case it closes soon._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4:* 2:32.21
_Good 4x4, bad 2x2 and 3x3._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5:* 6:30.25
_Awesome big cubes, horrible small cubes._
*Rubik's Clock:* DNF 18.68 21.66 10.89 16.21
_I've slowed down a lot. 10 is pb, but super lucky, so I'll say lucky pb. DNF was same time as solve 2._
*Pyraminx:* 6.91 9.22 9.13 6.03 8.53
_Bad. Stupid counting 9._
*Square-1:* 1:18.96 1:41.00 1:15.52 1:43.94 1:33.59
_Good. I think? Just started actually practising, and re-leant my algs._
*5x5:* 4:52.21 4:03.21 4:05.01 4:15.25 4:23.85
_VERY GOOD!_


----------



## dada222 (Apr 7, 2010)

*3x3*: (36.16), 36.40 ,39.35 , 36.40 ,(39.56)= 37.38
comment: not good... but not too bad either.
*2x2*: (17.54), 14.40, 13.50, (11.28), 15.16=14.35
comment: bad... was too nervous... also dropped the cube on first solve.


----------



## fiqnocchio (Apr 7, 2010)

*3x3x3*

(24.42), 30.26, 28.25, (30.41), 28.19 = 28.90

still adapting using F2, my previous cube was yong jun.
slight improvement on my times, i dare say. =)


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 7, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*7x7*: 8.06.88 7.31.17 7.24.57 8.23.86 7.29.20 = *7.42.42*
Comment: PB avg again. Still the pesky starting sup8 would have prevented me getting a mean at Bristol.
*2x2*: 11.72 10.42 11.52 10.24 13.42 = *11.22*
Comment: Meh
*2-4 Relay*: *2.00.52*
Comment: Too close to sub2 to care lol.
*3x3 OH*: 1.09.83 1.15.10 1.04.10 1.13.33 1.04.74 = *1.09.30*
Comment: Not bad I guess.
*Pyraminx*: 17.22 23.04 22.88 20.90 20.59 = *21.46*
Comment: Nicht gut.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 7, 2010)

Sq1: 9.97, 12.58, (13.67), 9.88, (9.54) = 10.81
Wait, what...? Second had parity too.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> *Pyraminx*: 17.22 23.04 22.88 20.90 20.59 = *21.46*
> Comment: Nicht gut.



Still using last layer skip method?


----------



## Lumej (Apr 7, 2010)

Lumej

*3x3:* 26.05, 27.55, (28.22), 25.86, (24.40) = 26.49
_This is embarrassing _
*2x2:* 11.11, 10.18, 11.11, (9.14), (15.49) = 10.80
_hehe, 11.11 twice!_
*magic:* 2.21, 1.91, (2.36), (1.86), 2.31 = 2.14
*Sq-1:* 1:42.24, 1:36.07, 1:58.45, (DNF), (1:26.78) = 1:45.59
*234:* 2:46.40*
2345:* 6:11.00


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 7, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > *Pyraminx*: 17.22 23.04 22.88 20.90 20.59 = *21.46*
> ...



I forgot the algs.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 7, 2010)

2x2x2: 4.87, (5.42), (4.67), 4.90, 5.13 = 4.97
3x3x3: (18.31), 16.53, (15.09), 16.98, 16.23 = 16.58
4x4x4: 1:06.87, (1:06.59), 1:09.41, (1:15.32), 1:12.42 = 1:09.57
5x5x5: 2:23.34, 2:19.65, (2:28.79), (2:16.76), 2:20.43 = 2:21.14
7x7x7: 8:12.54, 8:01.43, (7:56.76), 8:03.12, (8:15.46) = 8:05.70
2x2x2BLD: 56.87, DNS, DNS = 56.87
3x3x3BLD: 3:01.24, DNS, DNS = 3:01.24
I'm getting really slow at 3OP
4x4x4BLD: 8:41.85, DNS, DNS = 8:41.85
5x5x5BLD: 30:42.54, DNS, DNS = 30:42.54
Stupid slow safe solve
MultiBLD: 0/2 7:43.52
OH: 30.52, (36.31), (30.15), 30.54, 30.23 = 30.43
Feet: 1:43.14, 1:32.15, (1:27.54), 1:39.09, (1:45.14) = 1:38.13
MTS: 52.13, 53.32, 56.42, (58.49), (51.07) = 54.02
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:38.47
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 4:00.04
Megaminx: 3:11.12, 3:10.06, (3:06.54), (3:34.38), 3:24.44 = 3:15.21
Pyraminx: 7.89, (9.87), 7.67, (7.09), 8.52 = 8.03
Square-1: 52.67, (1:05.32), 1:02.12, (41.41), 1:01.15 = 58.65
Clock: (9.56), (10.42), 9.97, 10.13, 9.67 = 9.92
Mmmmmmm
FMC: 32 moves
Will type up solution later when I find the piece of paper!


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 8, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Sq1: 9.97, 12.58, (13.67), 9.88, (9.54) = 10.81
> Wait, what...? Second had parity too.




And also, why is 3x3 wf in wrong order?


> 3x3x3 With Feet
> 3. L2 U R2 B2 D F2 U B' D R U2 B2 L F2 L' D B2 L2
> 2. R2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 U' L' B' L B2 L B R2 D' R2 D' U2 F
> 1. U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' F' L' D' U' R D B' F2 R B' U R'
> ...


----------



## Micael (Apr 8, 2010)

*3x3x3multiBLD*: 5/6 = 4 in 23:28 [13:42]

hum... I tried the minimum with still a chance to win. Well... Two flipped edges.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> And also, why is 3x3 wf in wrong order?
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 With Feet
> ...



I had the numbers in the wrong order somehow in my template. I've corrected them both here and in my template, so hopefully I won't make the same mistake again. Thanks for pointing it out. The scrambles were in the correct order; just the numbers at the beginning of the line were wrong.

And they were wrong last week as well as this week.  Please do let me know if you find other mistakes. I'm in the process of automating the scramble generation, so it's likely I might make a few mistakes as I get the process ironed out. In a couple more weeks I should have it almost completely automated.

And nice try, Micael - you almost got me.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 8, 2010)

um for 2x2 BLD, is the memorization time included or speed bld? cuz I saw people averaging sub-10 and I just can't believe how fast people can get...


----------



## Anthony (Apr 8, 2010)

Memo is included.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> um for 2x2 BLD, is the memorization time included or speed bld? cuz I saw people averaging sub-10 and I just can't believe how fast people can get...





Anthony said:


> Memo is included.



Yes, memo is included, but most of the people doing sub-10 are doing speed BLD. They can actually memorize it sub-5, then execute it sub-5. Or something like that. The best I've ever done is 21.xx, but that was done with normal BLD method; I can't speed BLD a 2x2x2. And besides, I can't solve it normally in less than 10 seconds, even not counting inspection time.


----------



## Edam (Apr 8, 2010)

*2x2*11.09, 12.16, 9.36, (5.31), (13.83) = *10.87*
*3x3*16.11, 16.53, 17.90, (18.30), (15.93) = *16.85*
*4x4*1:23.09, 1:28.38, 1:23.30, (1:28.55), (1:18.69) = *1:24.92*


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Apr 8, 2010)

2x2x2: (6.08) , 7.47 , 7.83 , 6.86 , (9.75) = 7.39
3x3x3: (17.96) , 20.91 , 19.11 , 19.46 , (30.03) = 19.83 
4x4x4: 55.43 , 1:03.18 , (52.71) , (1:09.31) , 1:02.06 = 1:00.22
5x5x5:	2:13.52 , 2:33.28 , (2:33.59) , 2:21.93 , (2:07.44) = 2:22.91
6x6x6: 5:17.66 , (4:41.58) , 5:42.84 , (5:52.71) , 4:47.61 = 5:16.04
7x7x7: 9:42.84 , (9:47.18) , 8:11.81 , (8:03.90) , 8:27.94 = 8:47.53
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 1:24.72 , DNF , DNF = 1:24.72
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF , DNF , 4:34.91 = 4:34.91
3x3x3 One Handed: (52.00) , 58.19 , (1:25.90) , 1:09.69 , 52.72 = 1:00.20
3x3x3 Match the scramble : (2:12.18) , 1:41.91 , 1:39.21 , 1:17.30 , (1:07.59) = 1:32.81
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:47.86 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:04.13
Magic: 2.02 , (DNF) , (1.83) , 2.22 , 2.05 = 2.10
Clock : 22.50 , 26.38 , 28.11 , (19.81) , (29.41) = 25.66
PyraMinx: 13.27 , 19.21 , 17.58 , (13.03) , (21.46) = 16.69


----------



## ryo (Apr 8, 2010)

*FMC* :

F' D R' U B' D' R' r' U' F U F' D y' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r' E2 = *29 HTM* :

F' D R' U B' D' R' _ 2x2x3 (F' premove) _ 7
r' U' F U F' D _ F2L-1 (+last pair ready) _ 6(13)
y' U2 R' F *R F'* _ insert last pair _ 5(18)
*F R* U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r' _ OLL _ 12(30)
E2 _ PLL skip _ 2(32)

*R F' F R* = R2 -> 29 HTM


----------



## Carson (Apr 8, 2010)

When are the results going to be tallied for this one? I would like to be able to do this when I get home from work today, but am afraid it will be too late.

Edit:
Just in case I'm not in time... I happened to have a 3x3 on my desk at work, so here are those times... without any warmup 

3x3
33.44 59.97 37.92 37.17 36.30
Average: 37.13


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 8, 2010)

*Results week 14*

Congratulations Simon again.

*2x2x2*(50)

 2.23 Anthony
 2.83 fazrulz
 2.84 Weston
 2.94 SimonWestlund
 3.15 Edward_Lin
 3.16 oskarasbrink
 3.41 Yes, We Can!
 3.65 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3.73 joey
 3.75 Baian Liu
 3.83 Neo63
 4.37 Morten
 4.53 schimpler
 4.58 04mucklowd
 4.94 Novriil
 4.97 kinch2002
 5.00 JunwenYao
 5.16 JackJ
 5.19 richardzhang
 5.57 Musli4brekkies
 5.66 (X) 
 5.69 Elliot
 5.99 cubedude7
 6.04 ZB_FTW!!!
 6.16 ni09ners
 6.48 Cride5
 6.72 Evan Liu
 6.79 robindeun
 7.39 pierrotlenageur
 7.58 mande
 7.71 PeterV
 7.74 wsc78
 7.83 Sir E Brum
 8.24 vcuber13
 8.27 cincyaviation
 8.53 jave
 8.55 sutty17
 8.70 lilkdub503
 9.16 janelle
 9.17 Mike Hughey
 10.26 aronpm
 10.80 Edam
 10.80 Lumej
 11.22 jamesdeanludlow
 12.80 MichaelErskine
 14.35 dada222
 14.80 MatsBergsten
 14.87 peedu
 16.42 tres.60
 25.23 Cubenovice
*3x3x3 *(57)

 8.31 fazrulz
 10.29 SimonWestlund
 11.63 Anthony
 11.73 onionhoney
 12.45 Weston
 12.53 Yes, We Can!
 12.83 Morten
 13.13 oskarasbrink
 13.28 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.88 schimpler
 13.99 ManasijV
 14.53 nlCuber22
 14.78 zaub3rfr4g
 14.98 ni09ners
 16.44 Neo63
 16.48 (X) 
 16.58 kinch2002
 16.94 cubedude7
 17.09 Edam
 17.17 richardzhang
 17.90 Novriil
 17.92 aronpm
 18.29 Musli4brekkies
 18.32 Baian Liu
 19.09 sutty17
 19.13 JunwenYao
 19.17 vcuber13
 19.83 pierrotlenageur
 19.88 ZB_FTW!!!
 20.07 robindeun
 20.24 Cride5
 20.25 04mucklowd
 20.35 Evan Liu
 20.37 mande
 21.29 lilkdub503
 21.31 JackJ
 22.79 jamesdeanludlow
 25.20 cincyaviation
 25.21 wsc78
 25.25 janelle
 26.26 jave
 26.49 Lumej
 26.70 Sir E Brum
 27.31 kjcellist
 27.78 PeterV
 28.90 fiqnocchio
 29.93 peedu
 34.77 larf
 36.39 HsilgnE RelyT
 36.73 dada222
 37.13 Carson
 43.62 martin8768
 45.86 MichaelErskine
 52.63 MatsBergsten
 53.20 Micael
 57.25 tres.60
 1:19.86 Cubenovice
*4x4x4*(31)

 49.32 SimonWestlund
 49.87 fazrulz
 56.81 Hyprul 9-ty2
 58.46 oskarasbrink
 1:00.22 pierrotlenageur
 1:03.60 Morten
 1:04.32 Weston
 1:07.88 schimpler
 1:09.57 kinch2002
 1:10.16 zaub3rfr4g
 1:13.05 JunwenYao
 1:15.71 cubedude7
 1:17.83 Neo63
 1:23.46 Edam
 1:25.38 sutty17
 1:27.75 jamesdeanludlow
 1:27.94 Evan Liu
 1:31.56 robindeun
 1:35.97 richardzhang
 1:36.68 04mucklowd
 1:44.77 Baian Liu
 1:52.64 jave
 1:56.52 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:00.54 aronpm
 2:02.63 lilkdub503
 2:06.41 wsc78
 2:10.26 cincyaviation
 2:22.36 larf
 2:40.78 MichaelErskine
 2:50.88 MatsBergsten
 2:59.11 janelle
*5x5x5*(26)

 1:21.38 fazrulz
 1:38.95 SimonWestlund
 1:58.93 schimpler
 2:03.57 oskarasbrink
 2:03.75 Morten
 2:03.77 Yes, We Can!
 2:16.43 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:18.65 Neo63
 2:19.30 cubedude7
 2:20.93 04mucklowd
 2:21.14 kinch2002
 2:22.91 pierrotlenageur
 2:35.27 (X) 
 2:35.81 Novriil
 2:38.81 JunwenYao
 2:42.68 Baian Liu
 2:43.38 sutty17
 2:43.70 robindeun
 3:11.71 Evan Liu
 3:44.24 aronpm
 4:09.99 MichaelErskine
 4:14.70 ZB_FTW!!!
 4:37.80 cincyaviation
 4:39.82 jave
 6:42.95 MatsBergsten
 DNF Weston
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:56.42 fazrulz
 3:09.77 SimonWestlund
 4:13.00 cubedude7
 5:04.82 JunwenYao
 5:16.04 pierrotlenageur
 5:17.00 04mucklowd
 7:17.08 MichaelErskine
 7:27.21 aronpm
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(10)

 5:10.18 SimonWestlund
 6:59.45 cubedude7
 7:05.26 oskarasbrink
 7:42.42 jamesdeanludlow
 7:46.21 JunwenYao
 8:04.20 sutty17
 8:05.70 kinch2002
 8:47.53 pierrotlenageur
10:51.00 aronpm
11:45.02 MichaelErskine
*3x3 one handed*(30)

 18.15 fazrulz
 18.64 Weston
 22.09 Hyprul 9-ty2
 22.84 SimonWestlund
 23.92 oskarasbrink
 24.01 Morten
 24.32 ManasijV
 27.85 ni09ners
 28.07 Elliot
 28.21 zaub3rfr4g
 29.61 Neo63
 30.43 kinch2002
 30.52 JunwenYao
 31.07 (X) 
 34.63 mande
 38.85 robindeun
 39.40 Evan Liu
 40.14 Novriil
 42.13 sutty17
 47.73 aronpm
 53.22 lilkdub503
 55.07 Baian Liu
 58.86 04mucklowd
 58.95 cubedude7
 1:00.20 pierrotlenageur
 1:00.46 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:00.57 jave
 1:09.30 jamesdeanludlow
 1:17.98 vcuber13
 1:23.39 MichaelErskine
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:38.13 kinch2002
 2:00.99 SimonWestlund
 3:49.79 ZB_FTW!!!
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(21)

 14.90 fazrulz
 20.08 SimonWestlund
 24.75 ZB_FTW!!!
 25.06 Morten
 25.95 Yes, We Can!
 28.63 Mike Hughey
 38.50 Hyprul 9-ty2
 39.47 MatsBergsten
 41.24 cubedude7
 43.47 Novriil
 46.47 Edward_Lin
 48.94 aronpm
 50.38 robindeun
 51.46 JunwenYao
 56.87 kinch2002
 1:21.70 schimpler
 1:24.72 pierrotlenageur
 1:50.36 Cride5
 4:27.30 Neo63
 DNF Baian Liu
 DNF 04mucklowd
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(20)

 1:08.25 ManasijV
 1:15.74 zaub3rfr4g
 1:18.67 x-colo-x
 1:37.34 Weston
 1:41.31 mande
 1:42.06 Yes, We Can!
 1:42.08 SimonWestlund
 1:43.26 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:50.71 Mike Hughey
 1:51.11 cubedude7
 1:55.35 Micael
 2:21.90 aronpm
 2:36.73 MatsBergsten
 3:01.24 kinch2002
 4:34.91 pierrotlenageur
 4:37.96 Novriil
 6:44.15 oskarasbrink
 DNF schimpler
 DNF Cride5
 DNF Baian Liu
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 7:31.24 Mike Hughey
 8:41.85 kinch2002
 9:31.05 SimonWestlund
10:23.00 MatsBergsten
17:26.50 Yes, We Can!
 DNF fazrulz
 DNF aronpm
 DNF Hyprul 9-ty2
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

13:54.80 Mike Hughey
30:42.54 kinch2002
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF SimonWestlund
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

8/10 Mike Hughey
6/7 MatsBergsten
5/6 Micael
3/3 SimonWestlund
2/2 ManasijV
4/7 aronpm
0/2 kinch2002
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 53.96 kinch2002
 1:10.15 SimonWestlund
 1:32.81 pierrotlenageur
*2-3-4 Relay*(23)

 1:02.72 fazrulz
 1:06.23 SimonWestlund
 1:14.97 Morten
 1:19.18 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:24.40 oskarasbrink
 1:27.63 Yes, We Can!
 1:31.09 Evan Liu
 1:38.47 kinch2002
 1:44.41 JunwenYao
 1:47.86 pierrotlenageur
 1:51.11 cubedude7
 2:00.52 jamesdeanludlow
 2:08.00 04mucklowd
 2:13.18 sutty17
 2:13.44 jave
 2:32.21 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:46.40 Lumej
 2:46.93 aronpm
 2:57.86 cincyaviation
 3:01.46 lilkdub503
 3:31.46 MichaelErskine
 3:43.64 janelle
 4:24.42 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(17)

 2:19.09 fazrulz
 2:50.07 SimonWestlund
 3:18.13 oskarasbrink
 3:51.81 Morten
 3:56.73 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:58.94 cubedude7
 4:00.04 kinch2002
 4:04.13 pierrotlenageur
 4:33.50 04mucklowd
 4:34.86 JunwenYao
 4:47.46 sutty17
 5:10.58 Evan Liu
 6:11.00 Lumej
 6:30.25 ZB_FTW!!!
 6:47.33 aronpm
 7:24.22 cincyaviation
 8:27.70 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(19)

 1.07 JunwenYao
 1.28 sutty17
 1.28 zaub3rfr4g
 1.29 oskarasbrink
 1.34 Novriil
 1.40 schimpler
 1.43 Evan Liu
 1.43 SimonWestlund
 1.61 janelle
 1.63 Morten
 1.77 crazymanjimbo46
 2.02 04mucklowd
 2.02 aronpm
 2.10 pierrotlenageur
 2.14 Lumej
 2.18 Mike Hughey
 2.67 jave
 3.45 wsc78
 3.73 cincyaviation
*Master Magic*(5)

 3.64 SimonWestlund
 3.67 oskarasbrink
 4.81 Mike Hughey
 5.32 Novriil
 6.77 Morten
*Clock*(9)

 9.29 larf
 9.87 SimonWestlund
 9.92 kinch2002
 14.54 cubedude7
 18.69 Morten
 18.85 ZB_FTW!!!
 22.91 oskarasbrink
 23.88 MichaelErskine
 25.66 pierrotlenageur
*Pyraminx*(21)

 6.08 fazrulz
 6.23 SimonWestlund
 6.58 Edward_Lin
 7.06 Neo63
 8.03 kinch2002
 8.19 ZB_FTW!!!
 8.49 Morten
 9.18 Novriil
 9.33 cubedude7
 9.86 JunwenYao
 10.45 (X) 
 10.69 sutty17
 13.10 Weston
 14.00 richardzhang
 16.38 jave
 16.53 janelle
 16.69 pierrotlenageur
 21.46 jamesdeanludlow
 26.52 aronpm
 34.42 tres.60
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:00.87 SimonWestlund
 1:37.23 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:44.24 04mucklowd
 1:53.87 (X) 
 2:01.27 oskarasbrink
 2:13.27 cubedude7
 2:16.42 Neo63
 2:28.98 JunwenYao
 3:15.21 kinch2002
 3:35.02 sutty17
 3:43.67 Novriil
 4:20.46 MichaelErskine
*Square-1*(18)

 10.81 MTGjumper
 14.22 Neo63
 20.65 fazrulz
 21.46 SimonWestlund
 24.88 Morten
 25.15 cubedude7
 28.00 Weston
 33.17 vcuber13
 37.59 Hyprul 9-ty2
 58.65 kinch2002
 58.95 oskarasbrink
 1:14.79 jave
 1:31.18 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:45.59 Lumej
 1:45.99 robindeun
 1:49.33 Novriil
 2:01.06 MichaelErskine
 2:46.90 aronpm
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

29 'rio
29 guusrs
31 Stini
32 kinch2002
34 SimonWestlund
34 PM 1729
36 Cride5
38 mande
39 zaub3rfr4g
42 Morten
44 Sir E Brum
51 ZB_FTW!!!

*Contest results*

464 SimonWestlund
338 fazrulz
329 kinch2002
310 Morten
304 oskarasbrink
291 Hyprul 9-ty2
273 cubedude7
242 JunwenYao
223 Weston
216 Neo63
209 pierrotlenageur
198 Yes, We Can!
186 Novriil
182 ZB_FTW!!!
180 04mucklowd
178 schimpler
176 sutty17
175 aronpm
156 zaub3rfr4g
146 Evan Liu
143  (X) 
134 Baian Liu
127 robindeun
118 Mike Hughey
113 ManasijV
110 Anthony
106 mande
102 richardzhang
102 jave
102 ni09ners
100 MatsBergsten
94 jamesdeanludlow
86 Cride5
83 Edward_Lin
80 MichaelErskine
75 Edam
74 vcuber13
73 cincyaviation
72 lilkdub503
71 Musli4brekkies
64 janelle
61 Lumej
60 JackJ
57 Elliot
57 onionhoney
56 wsc78
50 Sir E Brum
49 nlCuber22
44 joey
38 PeterV
37 Micael
32 larf
23 x-colo-x
22 guusrs
22 MTGjumper
22 'rio
20 Stini
19 peedu
18 PM 1729
18 dada222
17 kjcellist
15 fiqnocchio
13 tres.60
12 HsilgnE RelyT
10 crazymanjimbo46
10 Carson
9 martin8768
7 Cubenovice


----------



## Faz (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Mats - can you add a 20min DNF for me on 4x4 BLD 

Also


2:52.94, 2:50.58, 2:38.06, 3:20.22, 3:05.75 - 6x6

2-5 relay 2:19.09


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 9, 2010)

Yay! First time I entered in every event


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 9, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *2x2x2*(50)
> 
> 2.23 Anthony
> 2.83 fazrulz
> ...



 so many sub-4-ers

and yay for placing 10th overall =D I should do more events


----------



## RyanO (Apr 9, 2010)

Pyraminx: 8.15, (12.90), (6.72), 8.56, 10.30 = 9.00 Ugh, counting 10


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 9, 2010)

aronpm said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > 52.26 PLL attack. A couple of weeks ago, I took 1:15. So much time spent on PLL, my f2l has slowed down, so I haven't really improved my times. I still need to work on my recog.
> ...





MatsBergsten said:


> 6.04 ZB_FTW!!!
> 10.26 aronpm
> 
> 1:56.52 ZB_FTW!!!
> ...


I only posted this to remind you that I'm faster than you.


----------



## jave (Apr 9, 2010)

Yay, more than 100 points in a weekly comp. But from now on I don't have pyraminx and good sq-1; I returned them to my friend.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I only posted this to remind you that I'm faster than you.



I never practice any of those events, I only competed for points. I beat you at 3x3, one of the events I do practice. Nice try though.


----------



## Faz (Apr 9, 2010)

aronpm said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > I only posted this to remind you that I'm faster than you.
> ...



Ya, aronpm only does 3x3 and BLD.

That's why he's so good at 3x3 compared to you.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Apr 9, 2010)

my results for 3BLD and Magic aren't up ...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 9, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> my results for 3BLD and Magic aren't up ...



Sorry about that Oskar, I fixed it now, you advanced to 5:th 

The reason was that the program does not understand the events
*M* and *BLD*. You have to name them at least *Ma* and *3B*

@Junwen Yao: oops, I happened to delete it when I thought I edited some missing results in


----------



## JunwenYao (Apr 9, 2010)

Where is the Ranking？


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 9, 2010)

JunwenYao said:


> Where is the Ranking？



He's fixing it because some people's results weren't in.


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 9, 2010)

7th place, I'm happy 

WHAT?!? I'm 2nd at 7x7? I never practise! Lol, but Simon is 1st and he's almost 2 min faster than me 
Congratz Simon!


----------



## robindeun (Apr 9, 2010)

*3x3 one handed*(30)

 18.15 fazrulz
 18.64 Weston
 22.09 Hyprul 9-ty2
 22.84 SimonWestlund
 23.92 oskarasbrink
 24.01 Morten
 24.32 ManasijV
 27.85 ni09ners
 28.07 Elliot
 28.21 zaub3rfr4g
 29.61 Neo63
 30.43 kinch2002
 30.52 JunwenYao
 31.07 (X) 
 34.63 mande
 39.40 Evan Liu
 40.14 Novriil
 42.13 sutty17
 47.73 aronpm
 53.22 lilkdub503
 55.07 Baian Liu
 58.86 04mucklowd
 58.95 cubedude7
 1:00.20 pierrotlenageur
 1:00.46 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:00.57 jave
 1:09.30 jamesdeanludlow
 1:17.98 vcuber13
 1:23.39 MichaelErskine
 *DNF** robindeun*

DNF???
my times : 33.01, 44,80, 39.64, 33,31, 43,60


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 9, 2010)

robindeun said:


> DNF???
> my times : 33.01, 44,80, 39.64, 33,31, 43,60



Ahh, please use decimal point instead of comma. (If you must use
comma, use it all way through, otherwise the program does not
get the times right )

I've fixed your result now.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 9, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> Congratz Simon!



Thank you


----------

